# Rescue/fatality Algonquin Park Rescue



## BeyondTheNow (13 Oct 2020)

Some of you may have heard/read about an incident in Algonquin Park this past weekend. While I don’t do it regularly, I kayak/canoe whenever I can. I love camping and the outdoors. I’m SCUBA certified, and have grown up around varying bodies of open water—I’m extremely confident in my skills as a swimmer. That being said, I understand how easy it can be to underestimate any dangers, especially if unfamiliar with conditions and uneducated on body’s response to them.

This article was shared by an individual who was directly involved with rescue efforts and contains details not shared by media/news outlets.

 http://www.kpwoutdoors.com/blog/opeongo-lake-rescue-october-10th-2020



> OPEONGO LAKE RESCUE OCTOBER 10TH, 2020
> 
> 13/10/2020
> On Saturday I was involved in an incident that I believe should be shared as a learning experience for all. Krista Petrie-Wallace and I were planning to spend a relaxing Thanksgiving weekend camping in Algonquin Park with Rodney Wilson and family. We were to sea kayak into the East Arm of Opeongo Lake and enjoy a three day excursion into the Park.
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2020)

Sucks for the guy in the kayak, he did what he could, but I suspect he will always be 2nd guessing himself and wondering if he could have saved the 3rd swimmer.


----------



## lenaitch (14 Oct 2020)

No doubt a harrowing experience for the kayaker.  I don't know if there is empirical evidence, but I get the sense that a significant number of, for want of a better term, 'cottage country incidents' are a result of urban folks venturing into activities and environments they are simply not ready for. My brother and sister-in-law are experienced kayakers and frequent Algonquin Park.  One of their 'guilty pleasure' pastimes when relaxing from an excursion is to sit and watch rental users depart shore exhibiting barely a clue on basic operation.  The highlight was two canoeists, facing inward, one paddling forward and the other trying to paddle backwards.

I don't know if the outfitters/rentals should be responsible for ensuring a degree of competence or knowledge.  Other than basic equipment and rights-of-way under the Canada Shipping Act, it's essentially an unregulated activity.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Oct 2020)

lenaitch said:
			
		

> No doubt a harrowing experience for the kayaker.  I don't know if there is empirical evidence, but I get the sense that a significant number of, for want of a better term, 'cottage country incidents' are a result of urban folks venturing into activities and environments they are simply not ready for. My brother and sister-in-law are experienced kayakers and frequent Algonquin Park.  One of their 'guilty pleasure' pastimes when relaxing from an excursion is to sit and watch rental users depart shore exhibiting barely a clue on basic operation.  The highlight was two canoeists, facing inward, one paddling forward and the other trying to paddle backwards.
> 
> I don't know if the outfitters/rentals should be responsible for ensuring a degree of competence or knowledge.  Other than basic equipment and rights-of-way under the Canada Shipping Act, it's essentially an unregulated activity.



I do alot of open ocean kayaking here on the West Coast and regularly encounter people who should not be risking their lives, and the lives of others, in the North Pacific. Given the popularity of new and easier to use watercraft like Stand Up Paddle Boards I'm guessing that the number of incidents will only increase.

In the meantime, selfishly, I usually go out alone - well trained but ever humble and fully equipped with all the safety gear, dry suit, SPOT, VHF radio etc etc - and stay away from large groups of (probably doomed) Grockles in the hopes that I don't have to get involved in desperate rescue attempts like the one described in that article... 

... or this one: https://www.vicnews.com/news/sooke-kayak-incident-could-have-been-averted-expert/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Oct 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I do alot of open ocean kayaking here on the West Coast and regularly encounter people who should not be risking their lives, and the lives of others, in the North Pacific. Given the popularity of new and easier to use watercraft like Stand Up Paddle Boards I'm guessing that the number of incidents will only increase.



Hey those types of people kept me gainfully employed for years! I remember telling one boater that was stocking up on beer to buy the cans, because when the boat sinks and they drown, we can rescue the floating beer cans.  :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Oct 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hey those types of people kept me gainfully employed for years! I remember telling one boater that was stocking up on beer to buy the cans, because when the boat sinks and they drown, we can rescue the floating beer cans.  :nod:



 :rofl:

That's awesome. I am going to shamelessly steal that one


----------



## Gunnar (17 Oct 2020)

Opeongo is a scary big lake in a canoe.  I recall a time in a canoe on the lake where paddlers, pushing like hell to clear the lake in whitecaps, would only connect their paddles with water every second stroke due to the height of the waves.  Very scary.


----------

